# Weber cat “bobcat” hand catapult



## Emily55041 (May 25, 2020)

This is a brand new in box never taken out of the package Weber cat "bobcat" right hand slingshot, does anyone know the worth of it? I can't find any information on it, thanks!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum .


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

You have a highly collectible slingshot there. Like most collector's items, the value is whatever another collector is willing to pay. I'm not a collector. But ballpark range: $75 - $200. The right collector might pay much more, but that's very hard to predict.

The Bobcat has a reputation for being a very fine shooter. But it is not considered an ideal beginners slingshot.

If you decide to give it a try, be vary careful with the bands. I suspect they are pretty old, and may have deteriorated in storage. Hold them well away from your face and stretch them out, looking for any cracks or partial separations. Do not try to shoot it if you see any.

Good luck


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Up to 450fps wow that's nuts.... or maybe a slight exaggeration 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

welcome & enjoy


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Never seen one, thanks for sharing. sounds like you got something special. where did you get it?


----------



## Emily55041 (May 25, 2020)

My father in law came across a handful of different vintage slingshots all brand new in box. He found them mixed in with some other items he had bought. So we are trying to help him out with selling them! 
if any one is interested let me know!



NSFC said:


> Never seen one, thanks for sharing. sounds like you got something special. where did you get it?


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Welcome! That's a fine shooter!


----------

